# Power supply options for a 4lane maxtrax



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey all, looking to get a power supply for a 4 lane track. Not sure what amps/volts I will need. What are my options, what should I stay away from and if someone has one laying around for sale let me know. Thanks in advance


Also looking for a trackmate interface


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Buy new from trackmate then you know it won't be junk.thats where my power cams from


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track mate*

hey mike rita has a new track mate at her house for sale . and partspig has a power supply 4 sale.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike congrats on the track cannot wait to come play on it. I did here these place​ makes the power supply for track mate, I'm not that far into it yet but I'm going to look into this place, 10amp is what I was told to get. 
Ed

http://www.mastechpowersupply.com/dc-power-supply/switching-power-supply/mastech-regulated-variable-dc-power-supply-30v-10a-hy3010e/prod_14.html


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

That would be the one, works great. :thumbsup:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

We purchased the 30v 10a dual output unit (HY3010E-3) about 3 years ago and have been very pleased with it. You can hook the 2 outputs up parallel and get 30v and 20a. We have carried this supply to two of our series races, one on an 8 lane Bowman track, and it has always more than met the demands. Mastech makes a good product.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

wow,$550 ? I think I'm just gonna go back to batteries.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Actually only $269.95


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Whatta deal! I'll take two!
I need to come over and see it.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

We used it up at Bill's race. His power supply was a fixed 18v 5a so I brought mine so we could do 20v like the rest of the tracks.

It was admittedly the most expensive single item we invested in for our track (even more than the Trackmate interface and relay kit) and I pondered the purchase for 2 or 3 months before pulling the trigger, but after 3 years or so it has turned out to be well worth it. You can get some from Mastech that are quite a bit cheaper, I just wanted the dual output...before we hooked up Trackmate we had one output to lanes 1&2 and the other to 3&4 so we could turn down 3&4 for the kids while the 'adults' raced on 1&2. It also has a 3rd output with fixed 5v 3a output that I am going to use eventually for accessories.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

They should only be around $145.00 from trackmate. Professor Motor has one for $119.00 5V-20v 15 amp.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

wheelszk said:


> They should only be around $145.00 from trackmate. Professor Motor has one for $119.00 5V-20v 15 amp.


 
The $145 one from Trackmate is their branded version of this one from Mastech that Mastech sell for $140:

http://www.mastechpowersupply.com/d...-dc-power-supply-30v-10a-hy3010e/prod_14.html

For my situation I wanted the dual output and capability for 20 amps. If I had a smaller track I would most definately have gotten the one from Trackmate. Not familier with the Professor Motor supply but my experience with the Mastech/Trackmate supply has been very good.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*mastech*

We have three bad mastech power supplies in our slot group. 2 quite working and my $269 30 amp unit will not hold a stable voltage (it wanders, very annoying during testing or racing). 

i also have an MG unit that is great, from alan galinko. trouble free for 6 years now (10 amp unit, $125, not sure he stocks them anymore) 

http://agg.fsmra.com/custprice.html

have several guys in our group who use 5 amp pyramid supplies, they are fine but if you are running super stocks (6 ohm super g plus cars or SRTs) or any 3 ohm cars you need more amps for a 4 lane track. 

i have recently bought the professor motor 15 amp unit to replace my mastech (i have 2 tracks), and i have yet to hook it up, but overall the construction quality is much less rugged than the MG, Mastech, or Pyramid power supplies.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I have an MG unit from Alan G. & it works great. For my 6 laner, I've been
thinking of upgrading the supply for higher amps. Does anyone know
about the Astron p/s from Greg B. of HO Slot Car site??


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...at=0&_odkw=variable+dc+power+supply&_osacat=0

not a big epay fan, but some deals can be found there


----------

